# the pet store sucks



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

dont you think fish prices are unfair for saltwater. even if they are straight from the sea, they should not be as costly. a pet store not far from me, has a clown trigger fish, reaching 4inches, for $101.98. and the thing is that since the price is so high, noone wants him, he is the same one since about two months ago and i guess the staff has gotten a dull edge on his care. the last time i saw the poor fellow, he was as skinny as ever, his colors were faded, and he was munching a piece of live rock like crazy.. it was like they are underfeeding him. i complained but they said they just do their jobs as told :evil: . say do you know what happends to these fish? do they release them, or let them die? its just so sad.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

In the future, please do not try to name and shame the pet stores or you'll be sued for slander.:shake: Unfortunately, things like that do happen and there is nothing you can do about it.

Reporting things like this however may be able to tide everything over but do not expect the department to even address your complaints immediately. Most do, most never will and most pet stores will revert back to their old ways once they think they are no longer being monitored.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

im sorry but that sight just made me mad, to me, its just like i cant see a pet store as a pet store anymore if this happens.


----------



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

That really pis#es me off. That is expensive where i live they are only $40, But also i quess alot of people may relize they can grow 50cm (20in) long.......


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

If it's privately owned...there's nothing you can do...

If it's a chain or franchise...you can talk to the manager...ask for the district manager's name...ask for the regional manager's name...etc.

But be sure you want to see it through. Otherwise it won't do any good complaining.


----------

